# Sticky  Welcome. Please Read.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Welcome to the European Delivery Program Forum. This forum has been set up as a place to discuss Audi's new European Delivery Program and relate experiences of the program by people who've experienced it.
If you are the representative of an Audi dealership and would like to promote your dealership as a pro European Delivery business, please email for advertising rates as these are considered commercial posts, benefits held exclusively for Fourtitude advertisers.
If you've gone to Europe and taken delivery of your car, or if you're a European who's taken delivery at the Audi Forum, we'd love to hear your experiences and/or recomendations on where to go, what to do and what not to miss while there.
Thanks for visiting the European Delivery Program Forum.
George Achorn
Managing Editor
Fourtitude


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

time to start saving for an S3!!
ever since I've seen a red one in switzerland, i've been in love


----------



## bauhaus01 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*

I'm a Canadian and unfortunately Audi of America/Canada has yet to offer the European Delivery Program to Canadian customers. I may contact a US dealer to order a car through the ED program, I'll still have to import it from the US into Canada. 
Volvo, BMW, and Mercedes have offered ED programs to Canadian customers for many years now. I'm happy Audi offers it in America, it's a good first step.


----------



## dr_dirtg (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (bauhaus01)*

um... pardon my cluelessness, but what is this all european delivery all about??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (dr_dirtg)*

Audi offers the ability to take delivery of your new car in Europe and use it over there, on the Autobahn, etc. before shipping it back. 
More info here...
http://www.audiusa.com/audi/us....html


----------



## linty (Aug 20, 2005)

Does anyone know yet if the ED program is available for Canadian customers?


----------



## R-LINEREG (Jul 6, 2010)

Thinking about a euro delivery on my 2011 eos, but its in portugal.


----------



## tryengel (Jul 23, 2010)

*European Delivery Program*

I took deliver of my 2010 S4 in Ingolstradt this last month. The entire process was simple and straight-forward. This was my first time with a European Delivery program, through any manufacture. 

Audi offers one night accommodation; a choice of two hotels in Munich or one in Ingolstradt. The two in Munich were in the vicinity of the airport. This would be suitable if you have limited time but we chose to spend a couple of nights in the “old city” of Munich at a more traditional style hotel. 

Audi sent a chauffeured A8 to collect us at our hotel. So if you decide to choose your own accommodations it is refreshing to know that Audi would pick you up anywhere you wanted. 

Ingolstradt is only an hours drive from Munich. All the documentation signing and introduction to your new car took less then an hour. Again, if time is at a premium you can be out of there by noon. You can see the museum in a half-hour. It was nice but less then expected, but often less is more. The factory tour takes a couple of hours. If this sort of thing fascinates you then by all means. 

Not all the Audi models are built in Ingolstradt. I was hoping to see models that we don't get to see here in the States, in particular the A4 Allroad. 

We spent that night in Ingolstradt, on Audi's dime, at a place called the Hotel Rappensberger. Be warned; the hotel does not have air-conditioning so not a good choice in summer. The hotel has, for the most part, zero amenities. It is located in the historic medieval part of Ingolstradt so the structure is old. If you are use to American style big sterile hotels with all the amenities look elsewhere. Audi could have, should have done better but there isn't a lot to choose from in the town itself. This is a shame because Ingolstradt's old town is a great place to walk the streets and relax. My suggestion to Audi is to offer one night accommodation, in Munich, at the hotel of your choosing. 

The best part of the ED Program was the opportunity to spend two-weeks in Europe driving a beautiful “performance” automobile. We spent a good part of that 2-weeks on some amazing roads, especially in Switzerland and Italy. You get to experience these wonderful cars in the manner they were designed to be enjoyed. The days we drove these stunning Alpine “passes” near Andermatt, Switzerland made the entire trip worth the price of admission. When I figure out how to, I will post a short video we took driving these roads at speeds that here in the States would have our license revoked and tossed in jail.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

tryengel said:


> I took deliver of my 2010 S4 in Ingolstradt this last month. The entire process was simple and straight-forward. This was my first time with a European Delivery program, through any manufacture.
> 
> Audi offers one night accommodation; a choice of two hotels in Munich or one in Ingolstradt. The two in Munich were in the vicinity of the airport. This would be suitable if you have limited time but we chose to spend a couple of nights in the “old city” of Munich at a more traditional style hotel.
> 
> ...


Welcome, and thanks for sharing the story!

How is your S4 specced out? I've driven the Fourtitude 4Season S4 a couple of times now, and I've decided that I like it a LOT. They're great cars.

-Tim


----------



## tryengel (Jul 23, 2010)

*Euro Delivery Program.*

The car is Graphite Gray, black interior with Alcantara seat inserts. Trim is in "Stainless Steel Texture." It is a 6-speed with the Prestige Package and Drive Assist option. This new S4 turned out to be more car then I was expecting - following two weeks and a thousand miles of flogging on some amazing European roads.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

tryengel said:


> The car is Graphite Gray, black interior with Alcantara seat inserts. Trim is in "Stainless Steel Texture." It is a 6-speed with the Prestige Package and Drive Assist option. This new S4 turned out to be more car then I was expecting - following two weeks and a thousand miles of flogging on some amazing European roads.


Sounds nice. Fourtitude's car has the black w/ Alcantara interior also, and I love it. Sitting in those seats at the end of a long day is GREAT.

They're turning out to be more car than a lot of people were expecting. Shops that have put them on the dyno are finding that they make the factory rated horsepower at the wheels, which means that Audi is severely under-rating the engine.

-Tim


----------



## duddym (May 22, 2010)

*EDP Pricing*

I'd like to do European Delivery on my next new Audi (probably a 2011 S4 or possibly an A4 Avant with Sport Package). 

I see that the EDP discount on most models is 'up to 5%' but that 'the final selling price is determined by the dealer'. 

With regard to EDP pricing, what can I expect from the Audi dealer? Will they automatically quote a 5% discount, or will I have to negotiate with them?


----------



## tryengel (Jul 23, 2010)

*ED Program*

The dealer will automatically quote you MSRP less 5%. This is the price _without_ options. I was able to get the dealer to take 5% off the total - with all options.


----------



## skineepuppy (Jan 10, 2005)

tryengel said:


> The dealer will automatically quote you MSRP less 5%. This is the price _without_ options. I was able to get the dealer to take 5% off the total - with all options.


 so the pricing is based off the price that is sold here not european pricing correct


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Yes, as you're buying a US car, not a european market one.

-Tim


----------



## Peter_Rabbit (Aug 9, 2005)

can you special order options? like a black headliner on an A4 avant without going to the titanium black package? Or a 6-speed manual on an a4 avant? (the manual transmission is offered on the sedan, so it can't be a warranty or regulatory issue).


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Well, you're still buying a US market car, so you're limited to the configurations as far as engine and transmission and such go that are available here, but if you choose to dip in to the Audi Exclusive catalog you have a whole lot of interior and other special options to pick from. 

-Tim


----------



## jamestown478 (Mar 10, 2009)

stupid question buy do you need to know german or do most of the people you come across while picking up your car know english?


----------



## AudiS6Avant (May 17, 2005)

Not a stupid question at all.The european delivery folks are all bi or tri-lingual. u will have no problem communicating with them. I would suggest picking up a guide such as Rick Steves' German phrase book and dictionary. helps out a lot in the smaller towns and even trying to speak German with the locals is always appreciated


----------



## russm535il (Jan 6, 2011)

*Best price ED for A5 coupe*

We are considering a 2012 A5 coupe / 6 speed with E uro Delivery - does anyone know a Dealer with the best price on Ed

Thank you !!

Russ DeJulio
Pittsburgh,PA
[email protected]


----------



## fukengruven4f1a6t (Mar 13, 2001)

*Same boat - am in Canada so no Euro delivery ... this was as close as we got ..*

http://s70.photobucket.com/albums/i91/AudiAdvocate/Germany 2011/

3 day Audi Experience out of Ingolstadt. Unlimited use of a 5.2 Spyder, 2 nights, 3 days + dinners on a suggested route around Bavaria.

Audi treats its customers very well - this was an awesome trip thanks to Audi - very accomodating -

We did get to see people picking up there cars at Ingolstadt. Audi gives them a full day of food, tours and access to the Forum. You can also park in Audi AG's garage (pix attached).

Hopefully we see it in Canada soon - if not fellow Canadians do please go to Ingolstadt for this opportunity (or Neckarsulm to see the sport lines) Both Ingolstadt and Neckarsulm have Forums - Ingolstadt the Museum. Should be on any Audi fan's bucket list.

They drive fast and well (imagine, staying right except to pass?!) Wunderbar.

Cheers


----------



## MrFunk (Jun 28, 2011)

tryengel said:


> I took deliver of my 2010 S4 in Ingolstradt this last month. The entire process was simple and straight-forward. This was my first time with a European Delivery program, through any manufacture.
> 
> Audi offers one night accommodation; a choice of two hotels in Munich or one in Ingolstradt. The two in Munich were in the vicinity of the airport. This would be suitable if you have limited time but we chose to spend a couple of nights in the “old city” of Munich at a more traditional style hotel.
> 
> ...


Upload the vid to youtube and post the link! I'd love to see the vid.

I wish I had done the EU delivery - I just purchased a 2012 S4 and have yet to even hit 100mph in it


----------



## CabernA (Oct 27, 2009)

I was in Ingolstadt last weekend on business and the Audi forum is a nice place to visit, for sure. The museum is great for all things Audi and the food is pretty good also. Of course the cars are the stars and someone's driving out the door with one every 15 minutes or so. Nice store for goodies and displays of cars we can't have

I travel to Europe a lot it seems and it should be experienced by all. The real value of ED is going to visit all of the countries many just read about.

Hotels are not US like, but the people are great and it will be a great experience for all.

Now, if I could just swing an A7 to drive out with next time, it would be even better.


----------



## audicowboy (Mar 1, 2000)

*TT RS*

Does anyone know if the TT RS is avail for Euro Delivery? I looked on the Audi website and only the TT and TTS are listed. Thanks.


----------



## GTI-337 (Dec 27, 2002)

If I want to lease a car, can i still get ED?


----------



## agranger (May 22, 2002)

*TT RS - YES, you can get the TT RS via ED*

Yep... I asked that question of the email contact at Audi USA. You can get the TT RS via ED and the standard percentage is 5% off the MSRP (but final price is up to the dealership).

One of my local sales guys said "Well... the TT RS is a very sought after model... they usually don't give the discount". The other dealership said "It's 5%... we don't mess around like that". Guess which one I went with.


----------



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

Generally speaking 5% off of MSRP is not very good. I've done ED with both MB and Volvo and they offer 8% and 10% repesctively. That is also total vehicle price not just base.


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm three weeks away from going to Ingolstadt for the ED of a TTRS. After taking possession I will spend the next two weeks driving through Austria and Switzerland. I'll take a few pictures and compose a short write-up once I'm back at home.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

*Different European Delivery*

I picked up my A3 about a year ago in Bremerhaven at the port. I am in the military serving overseas, so my options were a little bit different than what Audi generally offers. I ordered my car through a dealer here that only sells US-spec vehicles and got to pick what I wanted, from available engine and drivetrain down to color and interior options. Three months later, my vehicle was built, and I had the option of having it delivered to me at my house, going to Inglestadt, or picking it up at the port. The port option was the cheapest, with a significantly discounted destination fee, and since I have already been to Munich and the surrounding area, and I could not get leave for two days to go out and do the factory tour, that was my choice. I got to drive from the German coast back to my house on the autobahn, and when I took delivery, the car had 3 miles on the odometer. It was a great experience, and I have enjoyed driving across Europe, including Germany, France, Belgium, the Netherlands, Luxembourg, and so on. If you have the time and money to come to Europe to get your car, it is definitely a great experience.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

*Berlin*

Almost forgot, there's an Audi/VW experience museum in Berlin, about 1km from the Brandenburg gate.


----------



## alenY123scott1 (Dec 1, 2014)

*automobiles*

hello 
welcome to this forums site .this is a automobile forums site . we know that nowadays condition drive are unsafe than we use the precaution for driving. today are generation hardly use the automobiles .nowadays technology is must.
..................


----------



## adamto999 (Nov 14, 2019)

npace said:


> Almost forgot, there's an Audi/VW experience museum in Berlin, about 1km from the Brandenburg gate.


pardon my cluelessness, but what is this all european delivery all about??


----------



## adamto99 (Nov 9, 2019)

adamto999 said:


> pardon my cluelessness, but what is this
> 
> Upload the vid to youtube and post the link! I'd love to see the vid.


----------

